# Granny's famous Raspberry ice 100ml



## NeOAsus (26/8/17)

I want to know if anyone can point me in the right direction , i have been looking for Granny's famous Raspberry ice 100ml all over. Saw they sold it at vapecon , but i could make it unfortunately . Thank you for input in advance & sorry if i posted in wrong place

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## David Pilkington (26/8/17)

Where abouts are you based? I know that Mr and Mrs Vape Lounge sell it. Bought some the other day


----------



## NeOAsus (26/8/17)

Based in Rustenburg , North-west

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

